# Addi knitting machine



## pollycobby (May 17, 2014)

I am thinking of buying a Addi knitting machine,can any one give me any advise. Are they worth the money, do they work well, what is the maximum width of the knitted tube. Is it easy to change colour. Do you know where I can buy a second hand one, Thanks for looking


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just bought one to help me with charity knitting. I'll use it for scarves to match hats I hand knit.
The only problem... I hate learning new things so it's still in the box. I know I know what's the worst that can happen. Just do it I say to myself.


----------



## ajofclv2007 (Apr 6, 2014)

Go to YouTube and search an addi machine. There are several informative videos. If searching on addi machine doesnt work, use the full name of the machine. Good luch!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

pollycobby said:


> I am thinking of buying a Addi knitting machine,can any one give me any advise. Are they worth the money, do they work well, what is the maximum width of the knitted tube. Is it easy to change colour. Do you know where I can buy a second hand one, Thanks for looking


I assume the Addi you're talking about is a sock knitting machine and I'd also like the answers to all these questions. Looking and reading at different sites doesn't really answer any. I'd like input from someone who actually has and uses their sock knitting machine, mainly because it seems high priced for plastic.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

tatesgirl said:


> I assume the Addi you're talking about is a sock knitting machine and I'd also like the answers to all these questions. Looking and reading at different sites doesn't really answer any. I'd like input from someone who actually has and uses their sock knitting machine, mainly because it seems high priced for plastic.


Me too!


----------



## ajofclv2007 (Apr 6, 2014)

Here is one of the video titles I found on you tube when I searched on addi machine. " Addi Express Machine Part 1"


----------



## PHorne (Apr 30, 2014)

I recently bought the large Addi Express maching. I love it, the only issue I have is when you remove the item after you have made it. The top has to be cast off. I tried using circular needles with scrap yarn at the top. Well it turned out too small and there was no stretch to it. I tried the method in the manual it worked great, but again no stretch to it. For the top of the hat all you have to do is is take the first row and pull the string that you started with and it will close up the top, you just have to tie it off or weave it in. I like the machine so much I have purchased the small one for making socks and such. Play with it a bit and I think you will be hooked. There really are not any patterns on line for it. They do have a pattern book you can purchase for around $25.00, but once you get used to the machine I think you could just create your own.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Found this review of the machine.
http://addictedtoknittblog.blogspot.com/p/addi-review.html


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I have the Addi King size, and don't use it a whole lot, unless I'm making hats and (tubular) scarves to donate to the homeless shelter. I try to use up my leftover yarn this way, so when I get a sizeable bag of yarn, I'll sit down for a day or two and crank out a bunch of things at once. 

You really need to use heavy weights of yarn with it, or your knitted piece will be limp and loosely knitted. You can knit only circular tubes, or flat pieces limited in size to the number of hooks on the machine or less.

As mentioned, there are not a lot of patterns available, but anything you can envision being knitted as a tube, or in panels that you can sew together, can be made quite easily. You will have to do some sort of hand finishing (bind off, cast on, etc.), unless you just want caps or other items with the stitches all gathered up at the top and tied off, and a rolled brim. If you enjoy the hand work for finishing, you can run up a bunch of items quickly, and then sit in the evening and watch TV or listen to music and finish them off.

Personally, I don't use the automatic cast on unless I intend to pick up those stitches later and hand knit ribbing or some other finished edge. I often take off the "top" of a hat on a circular needle, and do a few rows of decreases, instead of just gathering up all the stitches.

Learning is easiest just by watching the videos. You can download them right onto your own computer so you can refer back to them easily. As mentioned, there is a book, but I thought it was quite overpriced for what's in it, but it's the only one other than some patterns on www.theanswerlady.com site (for purchase). You can look at those and get an idea of the kinds of things you can make.

It is possible to make a women's-size sock on the King size, but it will be quite heavy, and takes a whole lot of fiddling (taking stitches on and off, etc.). I think what you end up with is more akin to Christmas stockings than "socks," though I have made two pair that I put puffy paint on the bottom of to make non-slip dorm socks for my older granddaughters.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Look for a used metal bed knitting machine. For the price you pay for the Addi, you will be able to use punchcards that knit beautiful designs, Have depending on the machine the use of between 140 to 200 needles, able to use different kinds of yarns and thicknesses. With the standard size you can have 4.5mm between needles or using every other needle 9mm width for bulky yarn. The are well made, have been around for many years and with a little effort, if you buy an old used one and clean it up, it will work like it did when it was made. 
If you want to make circular items you can knit them flat and then easily sew a side seam or hang the end stitches on the needles and let the machine do it in one swoop. You can also buy a Ribber and then make knitting in the round.

Look thru our archives for more info. You can't knit with any fine yarns with the Addi and have 48 needles on the larger model. I think it is 27 on the original model.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I am still debating about this machine. Which size would make women's sock for a size 5 and a half foot? Thanks.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Because the needles are far apart, I think they are for hats. I have a few sock machines and the needles are very close together and you use sock yarn which is fine.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

The Addi King would make the women's sock. The smaller Addi only makes small child/baby sized socks.


----------



## pollycobby (May 17, 2014)

Thanks to every one who has taken the time to answer my question.
I think I will keep on hand knitting for the time being.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

randiejg said:


> The Addi King would make the women's sock. The smaller Addi only makes small child/baby sized socks.


You've answered all my questions. Thank you so much.

If I have to use worsted, I don't want the machine. And it would have to have enough needles to make sizes 10 through fifteen socks. I hand-knitted almost 100 pairs of worsted socks a couple years ago and am more than sick of heavy yarns. Presently I'm 'into' fingering weight and knitting for babies.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> You've answered all my questions. Thank you so much.
> Presently I'm 'into' fingering weight and knitting for babies.


Since you prefer fingering weight yarn, look For a standard gauge (4.5 mm needle spacing). As another KPer said, if you get a flat bed with punch card or electronic patterning you have so many more design options. If you get a knitting machine with a ribber, you can knit circular items, like socks. You can still knit socks without a ribber which have a seam all the way down the sock, instead of just in the ribbing.

Good luck!


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

I suspect this thread is pretty close to the end, but I wanted to add my own experience to the discussion. 

Several years ago I attended a fiber arts fair and talked with someone who was using an antique sock knitting machine. I was really intrigued.

Not long after that I saw the Addi machine online and thought it might be the modern equivalent. It wasn't, and I returned it immediately due to its limitations.

Further research on restored vintage machines shows them to be in the $1800 to $3000 USD range. 

I'm still using my double points!


----------

